# Oracle Apps Positions



## vskumar (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I am currently working as Oracle Apps Consultant in Oracle in India. Planning to work in Australia. I dont have much information and process for that, can you please guide me how to start my preparation and the required info.

Thanks,
Shravan


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

vskumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working as Oracle Apps Consultant in Oracle in India. Planning to work in Australia. I dont have much information and process for that, can you please guide me how to start my preparation and the required info.
> 
> ...


Hi,

From 1st July 2012, the rules have changed. However nothing to worry, these are small changes. 

Process:
1. Get Skill Assessment from ACS (Australian Computer Society).

You need to choose your occupation from SOL list. My brother is Apps Functional Consultant with 8 yrs exp, so he choose ICT Business Analyst. But I read from this forum others applied through System Analyst. Do some research on this from this website, there's lot of information here.

You would need to provide your experience and education documents.

2. Take IELTS Exams. You need to get atleast 7 or 8 band, else you will not get any points.

3. Apply for EOI (Expression of Interest) through Skill Select website. You will get an invitation to apply for visa.

4. Apply for visa (DIAC)


Note: Look for points calculator from Australian Immigration website before you start any of the process. If you are short by points you can go for state sponsorhip etc.

All the best ....


Regards, 
Amar Kiran


----------



## vskumar (Aug 6, 2012)

Amar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> From 1st July 2012, the rules have changed. However nothing to worry, these are small changes.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

Thanks a lot for you reply. It is very useful.
I have only 3 years of experience. Will that be a hindrance for my wish to work in Australia.

Please give suggestions.

Thanks,
Shravan V


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

vskumar said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Thanks a lot for you reply. It is very useful.
> I have only 3 years of experience. Will that be a hindrance for my wish to work in Australia.
> ...


Hi,

Did you check how many points you would get with 3 yrs of exp. Are you able to get total of 60 points ?.

As said, go through the points calculator and analyse your self whether you meet the required points or not. 


Skilled Migration Points Calculator | Australian Immigration - Overseas Recruitment Agency

If you are able to get atleast 55, you can get the remaining 5 from state sponsorship etc. 

Regards,


----------



## Mkaur (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Amar,

Your post is really helpful.
I am also a candidate who is planning to move to Australia. I have given my IELTS exam and have got my skill assessment letter as well.

However, there is a problem with the skill assessment letter. ACS has only assessed my work experience for 3.5 years as against 5 years of total exp that I have. I will have to apply for review to ACS which will involve additional costs. 

I have already accrued 60 points for Visa Application but I think the more points you have the more easier it is to get a PR. Please let me know if this is right or not? If not then I can go in for EOI filing directly without going to skill assessment review. Kindly advice.

Regards,
Manpreet


----------



## vskumar (Aug 6, 2012)

Amar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you check how many points you would get with 3 yrs of exp. Are you able to get total of 60 points ?.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,
I have checked in the points calculator as per your suggestion and could get 60 points if I select Proficient English: (7+ in all 4 components of IELTS). I am yet to give to IELTS exam. 

What are the additional things I need to know other thatn appearing for IELTS exam. As I said earlier, I do not know much details and will be happy if you can suggest me in detail with all the necessary details.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Shravan V.


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for the delayed response. I was on vacation so did not check my mails from forum for while. 

If you have already attained the necessary points you can go for EOI. I dont see any reason to delay this. However please cross check in the form for others suggestions as well. 

Regards,
Amar





Mkaur said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Your post is really helpful.
> I am also a candidate who is planning to move to Australia. I have given my IELTS exam and have got my skill assessment letter as well.
> ...


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help for ACS assessment…

I'm functional Consultant working for Oracle Financial services. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under Business Analyst category.

My profile is,

1) 4 Years of Banking Experience
2) 4.8 years of Oracle Experience.
3) My current Job profile with Oracle Financial Services meets the criteria for Business Analyst,
4) I'll be completing 5 Years of Oracle Experience in July'13, 
5) I've done my Bachelor of Commerce (Accounts) & MBA Finance (Management Information & Control System - subject was part of my curriculum)
6) I've done NIIT One year Diploma (2 Semester Course)

Queries:
1) I'll be completing five years in IT in July'13, can I apply for assessment now?
2) Am I eligible to apply with ICT minor? 
(Considering NIIT one year & Management information system as part of my curriculum)
3) As I said i'm functional consultant, & i got my Oracle job based on my banking experience, will they consider my banking experience??

Pls Help. Thanks in advance.


----------

